# Best Restaurant to be a Head Chef



## ChandlerG (Apr 22, 2021)

Hi Community Members,
I am into Hotel Management and left my job 2 yrs ago. I have recently shifted to Brisbane and I am looking for a good place where I can be a Chef.
I do not have a great idea about which restaurant to go with. One of my friends mentioned My Alter Ego Brisbane Caterers
The website looks good but I am not sure if this is a good place to start my career. I want the opinion of the community members about whether I shall go with this restaurant or not.
Please drop down your reviews and help me out with the suggestions.
Thankyou


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I started my Career in Catering and don't regret it at all. The complex I worked in had three restaurants along with banquet halls and outside catering. I was able to move around to fast serve, fine dining and catering. For me it gave a full view of the industry. Catering is completely different than working in a restaurant kitchen and front line. Catering does give a wide variety of different kinds of food and methods of keeping that food hot and holding for service......Welcome and good luck.......ChefBillyB


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

A good place where you can be Chef? 
First off I would guess you have to decide what kind of restaurant YOU want to guide and lead. What cuisine?
Small place?
Huge complex?
As chefbillyb just told you, there are many choices. If you have the experience, knowledge, stamina, and motivation, you could do anything you wanted. A good food and labor cost will also help you when looking for that perfect fit. Good luck as well.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Best place to be a head chef? 

I guess the answer would be 
" at the place. where you can attain food costs below 22% and labour costs below 20%. "

With those kind of "bragging rights", virtually any employer will want to hire you on your terms


----------



## Aldente (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm going to go with the "you never know until you try" theory. Until you are hired and working in the restaurant, you cannot know if it is going to be your dream job. 

You can, however, interview at as many establishments as possible. Ask questions in the interview that matter to you. If you want to know how the team works, ask if the sous are happy. Ask how the serving staff is doing. What are the pain points in the restaurant? Ask what their biggest problems are in the kitchen and what kinds of solutions they have tried, and how successful those have been. I would ask... hypothetically, if I was to recreate your entire menu, would this be a difficult process or would this be something you would allow me to do. Find out what their limits are to your input and creativity.

If they are bringing you on as Chef, you should be given the freedom to create. If not, I'd pass on it. 

Also, you don't specify what your experience is in the kitchen. Have you managed a kitchen before? What brought you to the decision to become a Chef?


----------

